# Can you go through it without medical intervention?



## xxembobxx

Hi all
Had a look through some of the posts which are all so sad but it's heartening to know we can get through the pain and hopefully go onto having a healthy pregnancy.
I think I am starting to miscarry at 16 weeks :cry: I had a spot of bleeding at work on Friday night so came home early and didn't work Saturday night. I've been resting and have only had one more instance of slight bleeding but I still feel slightly crampy.
This is probably a stupid Q but firstly is there anything I can do to stop a miscarriage (Bed rest for the next 6 months is out of the question) or should I just accept if what will be will be? 
Also do I need to see a doctor or MW? I had a MC a few years ago and went to hospital due to excessive bleeding and they sent me home. Ended up going back in an ambulance as I collapsed and stayed overnight for obs. I'd prefer to just be at home this time and deal with it with OH.


----------



## SassyLou

A spot of bleeding doesn't mean you're going to miscarry, it could be for so many reasons.

You really do need to go and get yourself checked out. Give your midwife a call and get everything checked out whether it be with her or at the hospital, she'll advise you.

If you need to chat please feel free to PM me. 

xxx


----------



## Clo

Definately get it checked out hun but try not to worry cuz it doesn't necessarily mean u are miscarrying. I didn't bleed at all when my first son passed away at 23 weeks but I bled 3 times during my 2nd pregnancy and yet all was fine.

I hope all is ok hun xxx


----------



## MaevesMummy

xxembobxx said:


> Hi all
> Had a look through some of the posts which are all so sad but it's heartening to know we can get through the pain and hopefully go onto having a healthy pregnancy.
> I think I am starting to miscarry at 16 weeks :cry: I had a spot of bleeding at work on Friday night so came home early and didn't work Saturday night. I've been resting and have only had one more instance of slight bleeding but I still feel slightly crampy.
> This is probably a stupid Q but firstly is there anything I can do to stop a miscarriage (Bed rest for the next 6 months is out of the question) or should I just accept if what will be will be?
> Also do I need to see a doctor or MW? I had a MC a few years ago and went to hospital due to excessive bleeding and they sent me home. Ended up going back in an ambulance as I collapsed and stayed overnight for obs. I'd prefer to just be at home this time and deal with it with OH.

There are lots of things that can cause spotting. I would go to your Midwife or Hospital and get it checked. A lot of the time its harmless cervical erosion. Please dont assume the worst, and get it checked. The best thing you can do at the moment is think poositive, I know it is hard, as seeing blood is so scary.
Once you have it checked over the best things to do is carry on, bed rest isnt proven to work, but avoid baths, and sex, and heavy lifting as a just in case messure. I hope all goes well. xxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

I agree you really should get this checked out , please. Don't assume the worst and if it was or is a miscarriage ,16 weeks is very far along and I would not do it on my own, I would really get some medical help. Please let us know how you are doing . Sending many prayers and good thoughts xoxoxo :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## daopdesign

My m/c was at 16 weeks also but was classed as 'missed' because nothing showed up wrong until the scan! I personally feel that unless the blood is really heavy then I don't think you have anything to worry about but go get checked!!


----------



## SatansSprite

At 16 weeks, the baby has a good size to it as well as the placenta. It will need to be taken care of, and maybe even tested if you wish to possibly get an answer. If you DO miscarry, which I pray you are not and that the bleeding is just something else, then you will either need to actually give birth to your baby, or have it removed...it won't be like if you miscarry in the early weeks and your body is able to pass it out on its own.

You'll need to be a in hospital to have your baby if, heaven forbid, something has happened to it.


----------



## xxembobxx

Thank you for all your replies.
I will call the MW tomorrow and see what she advises. Hopefully it is not as bad as it seems.
I'm so grateful I have BnB to ask these questions as I wouldn't know where to go otherwise.


----------



## Andypanda6570

xxembobxx said:


> Thank you for all your replies.
> I will call the MW tomorrow and see what she advises. Hopefully it is not as bad as it seems.
> I'm so grateful I have BnB to ask these questions as I wouldn't know where to go otherwise.

I am really praying for you and your precious one that everything is ok. Please update when you can. You are in my prayers and thoughts :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jennijunni

I agree with all the OP's. I did have a mc at 16 weeks, and chose to stay home and try to manage it, the birth went fine (this was my 5th), however I almost bled to death, and had to have emergency surgery, and blood transfusions. It was very scary. I would caution you to go to the doctor, and not to try to manage it on your own. Hugs mama!! I really do hope that it is just a bit of bleeding. I bled with #3,4 and 5, only one was a bad outcome. Your odds are for you. Hugs, and prayers!


----------



## jojo23

really hope its all worked out for you hun..so many women bleed and it turns out to be totally harmless... let us know how it went xxxxxx :hugs:


----------

